

INTERNATIONAL CAPSLOCK DAY, TODAY - mikeanders
http://capslockday.com/

======
Zenst
Everyday is capslock day somewere on the internet, sadly.

------
mikeanders
WHO ELSE BESIDES ME ARE/WILL HONOR IT?

~~~
sharjeel
i had to type while holding shift key

